# So excited to be here!



## AmberSpaight (Dec 21, 2012)

My husband gave me one of my Christmas presents early last night- a gorgeous Canon EOS 60D camera! I'm still in shock yet this morning!  My plan/goal is to start my own business. Any tips and tricks or advice from all you seasoned pros/hobbyists out there?


----------



## ryanforster (Dec 21, 2012)

Start buying lenses. Oh and get a website and start working on it NOW.


----------



## ryanforster (Dec 21, 2012)

And decide on a niche to profit from. Whether it's wedding, portraits, landscapes etc


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wait a couple of years before you hang out that shingle... and learn to shoot well first!  Not to mention get some good lenses, and lighting gear...


----------



## AmberSpaight (Dec 21, 2012)

I will be beginning classes January 12! I'm also an apprentice under the local photographer, who is very knowledgeable. As for gear, my husband and I are currently working on a set-up. Concerning a 'niche'... I would rather be more versatile than to only do one thing, plus I don't live in a big enough area to allow that.  It's all coming together quite nicely!


----------

